# reste forte



## tosca11

Buongiorno a tutti !!

Je suis d'origine italienne et je compte me faire faire un tatouage trés bientôt. Je voulais qu'il y ait la phrase "restes forte" en italien.

Avis à tous les italiens, quelle est la traduction exacte ?? est ce "rimani forte" ??

Merci à tous


----------



## Nino83

Penso equivalga a "sii forte" --> lett. (tu) sois forte


----------



## albyz

Bonjour,

bien que ce ne soit pas la traduction exacte, ce que propose nino83 est probablement ce qu'il a de plus italien/correct.
S'il y a suffisamment de place et si tu as un petit faible pour Guerre Stellari tu peux opter pour : Che la forza sia con me!


----------



## Bresca

"Tieni duro", non andrebbe bene? (je traduis "reste forte", sans s, à l'impératif!)


----------



## monalisa!

Bresca said:


> "*Tieni duro*", non andrebbe bene? (je traduis "reste forte", sans s, à l'impératif!)


Credo che questo è il significato più vicino a quello generale: "non arrenderti" "non scoraggiarti". 
"_Rimani/ resta forte" _non significa quasi niente in italiano.
_"sii forte" _si può dire solo a _un funerale, etc._


----------



## Nino83

Un'altra traduzione potrebbe essere "non mollare".


----------

